# Wybron™ Mobile Showroom - Visuality 2011 Tour



## WybronSusan (Nov 2, 2010)

*COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo.—*The Wybron™ Mobile Showroom will return to the road Nov. 15-19, making stops in Illinois, Indianapolis and Wisconsin during the fourteenth leg of its first national tour.

The showroom will make its first stop Monday, Nov. 15 at Indianapolis Stage in Indianapolis, Ind., before heading to DesignLab, Grand Stage and Chicago Spotlight, Inc. — all in Chicago — on Nov. 16, 17 and 18 respectively.

On Friday, Nov. 19 it’s off to Clearwing Productions in Milwaukee, Wis., for the showroom's final stop of the month.

Each stop will provide visitors with a hands-on survey of new and classic Wybron™ gear, including the new Cygnus™ advanced color LED line, as well as a chance to chat with Wybron™ staff members and enjoy complimentary food.

The Wybron™Mobile Showroom is a custom-built, state-of-the-art traveling product exhibit that has become increasingly popular since it first hit the road over a year ago.

"In this first year of touring we've pinpointed some improvements we'd like to make to the showroom and hope to debut a brand-new trailer with brand-new technology in January 2011," said Keny Whitright, Wybron™ president.

The mobile showroom will continue on to Texas in December. December dates and stops have not yet been announced.

For more information, or to host the Wybron™ Mobile Showroom, contact Erin Prater, marketing/PR coordinator, at (719) 884.6455 or [email protected].

*UPCOMING DATES:*
View a map of upcoming stops at http://bit.ly/novwybronms.

Nov. 15 — Indianapolis Stage, Indianapolis, IN, 9:30 a.m.-3 p.m.

Nov. 16 — DesignLab, Chicago, IL, 10 a.m.-4 p.m.

Nov. 17 — Grand Stage, Chicago, IL, 10 a.m.-4 p.m.

Nov. 18 — Chicago Spotlight, Chicago, IL, 9:30 a.m.-3 p.m.

Nov. 19 — Clearwing Productions, Milwaukee, WI, 12 p.m.-5 p.m.


----------



## avkid (Nov 2, 2010)

*re: Wybron™ Mobile Showroom - Visuality 2011 Tour *

I viewed the Mobile Showroom at TMB in Carlstadt, NJ several months ago.
The Cygnus was mind blowing.


----------



## Morydd (Nov 3, 2010)

*re: Wybron™ Mobile Showroom - Visuality 2011 Tour *

Dang it. That's tech week.


----------



## WybronSusan (Feb 11, 2011)

*Wybron Mobile Showroom headed to Pacific Northwest in March*



*COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo.—*Wybron's™ new Mobile Light Lab, a 48-foot pop-out-equipped trailer that features all of the company's most crowd-pleasing products, will continue its *Visuality 2011 Tour* in March with events in Northern California, Oregon and Washington.

The Wybron Mobile Light Lab will first head to Fresno, Calif., where it will host events at *Michael Garrison Associates* and *Live Light Inc. *on March 14 and 15 respectively. It will then head to *Musson Theatrical* in Santa Clara, Calif., for a March 16 event and *Holzmueller Productions* in San Francisco, Calif., for a March 17 event. It will wrap up the week on March 18 in beautiful Sacramento, Calif., at *Sacramento Theatrical Lighting.*

The Mobile Light Lab will then head north to Oregon and Washington. Its first event of the second week will be hosted by *Bud's Lites,* a Molalla, Ore., dealer that will hold a March 21 event at Chemeketa Community College in Salem, Ore. Then it's off to Portland, Ore., for a March 22 event at *Stagecraft Portland,* and Seattle, Wash., for a March 23 event at *Hollywood Lights.* The Mobile Light Lab will wrap up the month with a March 24 event in Olympia, Wash., at *CCI Solutions* and a March 25 event at *Stagecraft Seattle* in Seattle, Wash.

Each event will provide visitors with a one-of-a-kind, upscale experience that combines hands-on Wybron product demonstrations, continuing education, refreshments, and opportunities to network with colleagues and ask questions of Wybron product experts. Visitors will be entered to win an iPod Touch — one of two Wybron will be giving out each month — and complimentary copies of all of Wybron’s iPhone apps.

“I think a lot of people will be overwhelmed by the ‘high-tech’ of it,” said Dusty Hudgins, Wybron regional sales representative, of the new Mobile Light Lab. “Its layout differs considerably from the old Mobile Showroom. It’s easier to locate things. If one of us is busy talking with someone, you can use an iPad to pull up specifications and features of a product and educate yourself about it while you wait."

The Wybron Mobile Light Lab will host events at dealers in Southern California, Iowa, Nebraska and Kansas in April. For more information, or to host the Wybron Mobile Light Lab, contact Erin Prater, marketing/PR coordinator, at (719) 884.6455 or [email protected].

For more information on Wybron's March Mobile Light Lab events, visit www.bit.ly/WybronMLLMarch.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Wybron Mobile Showroom headed to Pacific Northwest in March*

Hey Erin, what's new with this wagon you guys are driving around with? I saw the "old" one in Madison, WI, last summer (which I thought looked new) and then recall hearing lots of talk of a new and super-majorly-improved truck -- think I even filled out a survey at some point about what features I might want to see in a new truck.

(forget the equipment, apps, and presentations you have -- all that matters to me about the experience is that showroom-on-wheels you've been so much effort into )


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Wybron™ Mobile Showroom - Visuality 2011 Tour *

Just attended the Alumifax/Advanced Entertainment Services stop of the tour. If it's in your area, and you're not familiar with Wybron's offerings (or even if you are), I highly recommend attending. Tour Information HERE.

National Sales Manager (and CB member ReddyKilowatt) Dusty Hudgins, took us on a tour of Cygnus, ColoRam, Nexera, and Eclipse. Besides the products, others may be interested in how they are using Luminair on Ipads to control all the displays.

Other thoughts 
(and Dusty's answers to questions I felt might be of interest to CB members)...

_Is the scroller becoming extinct?_ Eventually perhaps, but with some white-only LED sources, may have a resurgence.

_Why should I buy a Wybron product over a competitor's?_ Most products carry a five-year warranty. Many shops have 10-20 year-old products that they still use because they just work.

_When will iSwatch be available for Droid?_ Likely never. (And I didn't get thrown out of the trailer for asking.)

InfoTrace gelstrings have an RFID chip that can read and write more information than anyone ever wanted to know about a color scroll, and convey this information to an RDM-equipped console.

Watch for something quite new and exciting from Wybron in April 2011.


----------



## Parker (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Wybron™ Mobile Showroom - Visuality 2011 Tour *


derekleffew said:


> Watch for something quite new and exciting from Wybron in April 2011.


 
TEASE! Are we talking fixture or accessory?


----------



## WybronSusan (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Wybron Mobile Showroom headed to Pacific Northwest in March*

Hey Mike,

I'm glad you asked! Our "old" Mobile Showroom sure looked new, but there are some big differences (that I wouldn't expect you to know!). First of all, it was a rental. Our new Mobile Light Lab, which we debuted this month, is owned by Wybron and was completely custom-built. I'm sure you did fill out a survey, and thanks for doing that! You'll be happy to know that the new Mobile Light Lab incorporates many changes that visitors like you said they wanted to see in an improved mobile showroom. Visitors can explore the Mobile Light Lab on their own using the iPad, flat-screen TV and fixture at each product family's podium. We now have the capability to do 25-foot shoot-outs with our products and competitors' (on a large white screen), and the main room of the Mobile Light Lab now converts into a mini theater where we show an educational presentation featuring lighting genius Richard Pilbrow! You can read more about the new Mobile Light Lab here, at our website.

It's definitely worth seeing in person! Are you still in Madison? Unfortunately we don't have any events planned for Wisconsin at this point. I can let you know if that changes, though! You can see a list of when we'll be in what states here.

Let me know if you have any more questions, and thanks for your interest! Enjoy your weekend!

Best,
Erin Prater
Marketing/PR Coordinator
Wybron
Wybron, Inc.


----------



## WybronSusan (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Wybron Mobile Showroom headed to Pacific Northwest in March*

Mike,

I forgot to mention that you can check out two really neat video tours of the Mobile Light Lab on YouTube: 
one recently shot by Marian Sandberg of Live Design

(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b1htX8VhAk) 

and the other by Jacob Coakley of Stage Directions 

(YouTube - Wybron Mobile Light Lab 2011).

Enjoy!
Erin Prater
Marketing/PR Coordinator
Wybron
Wybron, Inc.


----------



## JChenault (Mar 25, 2011)

*Stood up by Wybron*

Some of you may have gotten an invite to see the Wybron Mobile Light Lab. It is visiting the Seattle area, and I went down to my local dealer today to take a look.

I found, to my surprise that there was no truck there. Indeed, the folks at the dealer had no idea where it was.

Anyone know the story?


----------



## ReddyKilowatt (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, there were some last minute changes on that trip and one of the Seattle dates was dropped. If you received an invite from Wybron, you should have gotten an update saying that the date was cancelled. We are currently working on getting the Mobile Light Lab information up on our website. I apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## WybronSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

*Visuality Tour 2011:The Wybron Mobile Light Lab Continues Across the Country in April*



The Wybron Mobile Light Lab is on the road, heading to Southern CA, Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska and Colorado for another two weeks of extraordinary events during the month of April. April 11-14, the Mobile Light Lab events will be co-hosted with our partner dealers - *TMB*, *ELS*, *PRG*, and *Acey Decy* — in the Los Angeles area on Mon., April 11; Tues., April 12; Wed., April 13; and Thur. April 14, respectively. 

The following week, the Mobile Light Lab will hold it’s first event on Monday, April 18 at *Theatrical Services *in Wichita, Kansas before making it’s way to Kansas City, Missouri to co-host an event with *XS Lighting* on Tuesday, April 19. Wednesday, April 20, the Mobile Light Lab will be in Omaha, Nebraska for another extraordinary event co-hosted by *Theatrical Media Services*. The Mobile Light Lab will then travel to Wybron’s home state for a Friday, April 20, event at in Aurora, Colorado. 

The Wybron Mobile Light Lab is a custom-built, state-of-the-art traveling product exhibit that features a 48-ft. pop-out-equipped trailer showcasing all of Wybron’s unparalleled product families at events across the country.

These one-of-a-kind events, held each day from 11am – 4pm, will provide visitors a hands-on experience with new and classic Wybron products, including the unparalleled Cygnus advanced-color LED family, as well as a chance to chat with Wybron product experts, dealer staff and enjoy a complimentary lunch. To enhance the event even further, there will be a drawing each week for an iPod Touch and all visitors will receive complimentary copies of Wybron’s iPhone apps. 

Event attendees will have the opportunity to explore six main stations, each featuring a leading edge Wybron product, a flat-screen TV and an iPad. The iPad controls the fully functional demos and allows for individual exploration; it is also used to change the display on the TV to view a slideshow of the product action shots or a video catalog of other members of the Wybron product family. Competitor’s products will also be available for comparisons. 

For a map of event locations in April, please visit http://www.wybron.com. For more information, or to host the Wybron Mobile Light Lab, contact Susan Nadelen, Marketing/PR Coordinator, at (719) 884.6455 or [email protected].


----------

